# Cold War aircraft



## Maglar (Jun 17, 2010)

As I am soon looking to join the GB, I found this link off of google and it gives a nice list of aircraft to anyone who is still looking for something.


Cold War Aircraft


----------



## Airframes (Jun 17, 2010)

Nice one Mags!
Although there are a few which are strictly civilian, experimental etc, there are 259 types listed there - so there's absolutely NO EXCUSE for any one not being able to find a suitable subject for the Cold war GB !!!!


----------



## N4521U (Jun 17, 2010)

What a great link, thanks for that! bill


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 17, 2010)

What a great link.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 17, 2010)

Good find. I wonder about some: Me 262, P-47, etc...


----------



## Airframes (Jun 17, 2010)

Yep, there are a few dubious ones. Concorde??!!!!


----------

